
A New Etsy-like Marketplace For Experiences: Skyara - FrankGruber5
http://techcocktail.com/marketplace-for-experiences-skyara-2010-11
======
jcsalvo
Looking forward to seeing what kinds of interesting experiences start popping
up in their listings.

------
techcocktail
Love this idea and the design is well done.

